# Error message "installation source corrupted when loading Office XP



## melonhead (May 6, 2002)

One of my clients was trying to install Office XP and got the error message: Error 25003. Microsoft Office setup cannot continue because the installation source has been corrupted.

I looked this up at Microsofts website and they recognize this as a problem and they say it occurs if:

You run Setup by using version of Office XP on a computer that does not have a qualifying Office upgrade product.
In the Product Compliance Check dialog box, you click the Drive list and then select your CD-ROM drive.
You eject the Office XP CD, insert the CD for a qualifying Office 97 or Office 2000 product, and then click OK.
After the qualifying product is detected, you continue the Office XP installation, with the CD for a qualifying Office product still in the drive.

To resolve they say to:
With the error message displayed on your computer, eject the Office 97 CD or Office 2000 CD from your CD-ROM drive.
Insert your Office XP CD.


First of all I could not find a compliance check dialog box.

Even if I could have, howvere, the client could find their Power Point 97 disc, but not the Word disc. (These were the only two office products installed.) They think Word came with their computer which only has a restore disk, not a separate Word disk.

I tried ejecting the Office XP disc ad inserting the CD for the Power Point 97 and nothing happened.

I ran the uninstall all office products by viewing the Office XP Cd and running the complete uninstall of all office products.

Got the same error.

I did a clean boot and tried to install it. 

Same error.

Does anyone have any suggestions? 

Thanks for all your help!! This website is awesome.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

the popup screen asking for qualifying product does not come up at the begining,but futher on into the setup.i had problems loading mine again last time but mine was caused byn a dirty disk


----------



## goldenboy623 (Jan 30, 2004)

I was curious whether you found a solution to the Error message "Error 25003 Microsoft Office setup cannot continue because the installation source has been corrupted." If yes please let me know the solution.

I loaded MS Office XP without problems and it worked fine for a few months. For some reason MS word was not working properly so I uninstalled the entire Office XP. When I tried to reload Office XP, I received the above error message. In Microsoft's support section (knowledge base) I found a detailed list of solutions. Unfortunately not one of them worked and I still am unable to reinstall Office XP. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## melonhead (May 6, 2002)

I did get it resolved, but I don't think it will help much. I noticed she had a very small scratch on the disk. We purchased a new Office disk and it worked out fine. Not exactly what you want to do! Good luck!


----------



## goldenboy623 (Jan 30, 2004)

My MS Office XP CD had fine tiny scratches and that is most likely the reason I was receiving error 25003 and would not install. Once I got a replacement disk, the program loaded flawlessly. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## melonhead (May 6, 2002)

Glad to help.

Did you have to purchase one, or would they exchange or something since it was a scratch. My client bought one, but if there is a way to contact the vendor due to a scratch, I'd love to know.

Thanks


----------



## goldenboy623 (Jan 30, 2004)

The company that I work for had purchased MS Office XP program for each of the sales reps. I was able to borrow an original from any rep.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

MS will usually supply replacement media at a small cost, provided proof of purchase and ownership can be made. (CoA and receipt?)

Many fine scratches (and not so fine) can be polished out. Take the CD to your local Video/DVD Movie Rental store. Many offer the polishing service, but toothpaste and a warm water wash can work as well.


----------



## goldenboy623 (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank you for the tips.


----------

